# One more dollhouse by my wife



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Carole's Curiosities










Lots more pics at the link.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

John,what scale are theses ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/12 - standard dollhouse scale. This one is about 16" wide by 19" tall.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome composition!


Are the sea dragons something she casts or are they available commerically? :lurk5:


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Fantastic as usual.

Some of those photos make you take a double look as they could be of a real shop.

And I love the use of the fan for the stairs. Genius!

Alien


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The dragons are commercial. These stores she does are a mix of purchased chachkies and things she makes from bits of jewelry, wood and plastic.


----------

